# De bijgecreëerde nieuwe ...



## ThomasK

Vinden jullie ook dat dit niet kan? Ik begrijp dat de auteur wil aangeven dat de nieuwe verbindingen door mensen gecreêerd zijn, maar "bijcreëren" bevalt me op zich niet echt, en anderzijds komt het pleonastisch over in de combinatie met 'nieuwe'. Ik denk aan: "de nieuw gecreëerde verbindingen", maar het is niet helemaal hetzelfde, vrees ik... 

Iemand nog een ander idee?


----------



## YellowOnline

Dat is in ieder geval een pleonasme.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik zit nog met die 'bijcreëren'. Ik hou er niet van. 'Bijkopen', 'bijvoegen', ... (extra ...), geen probleem, maar. 'bijcreëren': tja...


----------



## bibibiben

_Bijcreëren_ is inderdaad een pleonastisch gedrocht. Met _aangemaakte (nieuwe) verbindingen _zou ik wél kunnen leven. En natuurlijk ook met _gecreëerde (nieuwe) verbindingen_.

Als elke gedachte aan vervaardiging door niet-menselijke wezens vermeden dient te worden, kun je kiezen voor het nogal omslachtige: _door de mens gecreëerde (nieuwe) verbindingen_. Maar misschien is ook wel _nieuw geschapen verbindingen _goed bruikbaar? Van dieren (of planten) wordt niet zo heel snel gezegd dat ze scheppend te werk gaan, denk ik zo.

Wellicht ook een mogelijkheid: _kunstmatige nieuwe verbindingen_. Deze variant zou van pas kunnen komen ter contrastering met _natuurlijk gevormde nieuwe verbindingen_.


----------



## ThomasK

Goeie overwegingen. Nu, ik heb zicht op de context, en daarin lijkt mij het adverbium bij _creëren _belangrijk: het gaat om recent toevoegen als kernidee - waardoor ik plots denk aan een mogelijk nieuw alternatief. (Persoonlijk vervang ik _creëren _niet zo graag door _scheppen_, behalve in bepaalde contexten (_banen scheppen_) omdat ikzelf daarmee het ex nihilo associeer, de bijna letterlijke betekenis... Dat kan wat persoonlijk zijn... )


----------



## Timidinho

Ik vind het wel kunnen - afhangend van de context - als er al een creatie is en dit is recentelijk erbij gecreëerd.


----------



## ThomasK

Ik begrijp. Met die 'erbij' klinkt het alvast anders doordat het niet direct gekoppeld is.


----------



## bibibiben

Inderdaad, _iets bij/naast iets creëren_ is absoluut niet hetzelfde als _iets bijcreëren. _Zoals ook _iets op iets zetten_ absoluut niet hetzelfde is als _iets opzetten_. Overigens denk ik, bij nader inzien, dat _bijcreëren_ niet zozeer een pleonasme is als wel een contaminatie van _bijmaken_ en _creëren_.


----------



## ThomasK

Zeer juiste opmerking, dacht ik, die laatste. Maar dan toch: 'creëren' is zeker 'maken', maar is het ook 'bijmaken'? Ik twijfel eraan. Ik hoor vaak 'extra banen creëren' en dat lijkt mij niet fout.. 

Ik ben niet zeker van de eerste. Ik begrijp de parallel die je legt met 'erbij zetten', maar ik denk dat die 'erbij' uit de  eerste een andere bedoeling en betekenis heeft - die eventueel wel afwijkend is. Het lijkt mij om iets als 'extra' te gaan, een beetje zoals ik in Vlaanderen al eens hoor: 'En daarbij', als 'en bovendien'. Ik gebruik het niet, maar ik hoor het wel. Hier lijkt mij zoiets bedoeld ('in addition'), maar het lijkt mij niet zo "handig" uitgedrukt...


----------



## bibibiben

ThomasK said:


> Zeer juiste opmerking, dacht ik, die laatste. Maar dan toch: 'creëren' is zeker 'maken', maar is het ook 'bijmaken'? Ik twijfel eraan. Ik hoor vaak 'extra banen creëren' en dat lijkt mij niet fout..
> 
> Ik ben niet zeker van de eerste. Ik begrijp de parallel die je legt met 'erbij zetten', maar ik denk dat die 'erbij' uit de  eerste een andere bedoeling en betekenis heeft - die eventueel wel afwijkend is. Het lijkt mij om iets als 'extra' te gaan, een beetje zoals ik in Vlaanderen al eens hoor: 'En daarbij', als 'en bovendien'. Ik gebruik het niet, maar ik hoor het wel. Hier lijkt mij zoiets bedoeld ('in addition'), maar het lijkt mij niet zo "handig" uitgedrukt...



Extra banen creëren is inderdaad niet fout. _Extra_ banen creëren = banen _erbij _creëren. Extra = erbij. Dus bij X maak ik X. 


Ik maak/schep X. = Ik creëer X (al dan niet ex nihilo). *EDIT: Maar niet: Ik creëer X bij. Wel: Ik maak X bij.*

Ik maak/schep X uit W. = Ik creëer X uit W.

Ik maak/schep X bij X.  = Ik creëer X bij X/ik creëer extra X/ik creëer (nog eens) X erbij.

Ik maak/schep Y, Z, A etc. bij X.  = Ik creëer Y, Z, A etc. bij X/ik creëer  Y, Z, A etc. erbij/ernaast.


----------



## ThomasK

Volkomen akkoord als je 'Ik creëer X bij' verwerpt. Dat was ook mijn punt. Interessante parallellen daaronder...


----------

